# Do you plan to chip your Wii?



## shaunj66 (Feb 9, 2007)

*OGPP - Do you plan to chip your Wii?*

Are you planning to install a modchip in your Wii? The current three choices are:
*Wiinja* - Normal soldering solution, not region free, not updatable
*CycloWiz* - Quick solder solution, not region free, updatable(?)
*WiiKey* - Quick solder solution, not region free, updatable.
We already have a Wiinja in our Wii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if something better comes along in the future (region-free) we might swap it out.


----------



## Filb (Feb 9, 2007)

No, I won't.
I'm not really into piracy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got an European Wii (229€) and a Japanese Wii (160€) instead.


----------



## Dedale (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't really want to play backup but IMPORT games  :'( 

If a chip (or a freeloader) can do that, I'll buy it !


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe when there's a region free solution.  

I'm still not sure if I should send back my Wii because it plays up from time to time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe if I sort that out and see what chipset I end up with.


----------



## Opium (Feb 9, 2007)

When there's a good region free solution I'm all aboard


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Joins the region free train. I do not care if it is a complex job either.

It would probably help if I had a Wii though.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Feb 9, 2007)

What is D2B chip ?


----------



## zennoux (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> What is D2B chip ?


It's a drive chip that current modchips (unknown about Wiikey afaik) do not support.


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 9, 2007)

I voted I would, but I already have. Wiinja install worked fine for me.


----------



## Hero-Link (Feb 9, 2007)

until a chip that allows other region games doesnt come out, i'll wait... i have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 until then, no i wont chip it


----------



## legendofphil (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't think I will ever chip my Wii but I would get a freeloader if one became available.


----------



## Hooya (Feb 9, 2007)

I voted that I would use a method or chip that isn't out yet.  I don't have a Wii yet, so I kinda have to say that because who knows what sort of drive board I'll end up getting.  I might have to wait for an entirely new solution, but hopefully there will be a version of Wiinja that will work for me.

I just want to be able to play (J) games on my (U) console, so the Wiinja is good enough for me.  Of course, like I said, I need to get my Wii first.


----------



## iza (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> I just want to be able to play (J) games on my (U) console, so the Wiinja is good enough for me.Â



Correct me if i'm wrong, but this isn't correct is it? i thought it would only play the same region as your console. So even thought Japan and USA use NCTS (or whatever it is) they are still different in the region (U) vs. (J). correct?


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 9, 2007)

I really wanna do it, but believe it or not, mainly for Gamecube games(and the odd Wii game that I would never buy anyway but I would like to try never the less).
I never modded my cube, it was somehow complicated with the case changing or the small sized DVD's and the octagonal screw do deal with! 
And I have most of the games(originals) but now that it's becoming so easy to mod a Wii and so easy to run gamecube backup, I might catch up to all those lesser releases that I never thought it was wort spendig money over.
And yes I am waiting for some way to play different reagion's backup, mainly because my younger brother prefers european versions of the games, although I am perfectly happy with US.....


----------



## bryehn (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> I really wanna do it, but believe it or not, mainly for Gamecube games(and the odd Wii game that I would never buy anyway but I would like to try never the less).
> I never modded my cube, it was somehow complicated with the case changing or the small sized DVD's and the octagonal screw do deal with!



I bought a Max Drive Pro, and have over 100 GCN backups. I couldn't be arsed to change the case at a cost of $30 (CAN) plus the GameBit, when the Max Drive was only $40. Mini DVD-R's are cheap where I live, so no biggie.

I think I'm on board with everyone else. I just want my Wii to be region free, and maybe play the odd game that I wouldn't even bring myself to rent like Red Steel or Far Cry. I'd much rather go with a SoftMod or Freeloader type solution. Maybe even streaming from USB HDD, but if those aren't options within a few months, I'll be going with the WiiKey.

Even though I'm a big ROM freak and have over 500 Console ISO's burned, I feel a need to support Wii software, and plan to buy as many games as I can afford. It's funny, because I've bought over 20 Virtual Console games, and have the ROMs sitting on my XBOX right next to my Wii.


----------



## Wanque (Feb 9, 2007)

As per many other replies, I'll be waiting until games from any region can be played.


----------



## adgloride (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll wait till a better chip is out.  Can't see it being long till one thats region free and plays VC games.  Hopefully they'll release a solderless adapter which the modchip sits on top.  That way if you ever need to replace the chip its an easy replacement.  I would prefer a softmod method if one did come along.


----------



## spankachu (Feb 9, 2007)

My CycloWiz has shipped.  Should be here eaarly next week.  I won't be quick-soldering it though.  I'm sure there will be better chips in the near future and I want to be able to upgrade.


----------



## _zZz_ (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm waiting for a leak of the code that wiinja or cyclowiz uses...

i refuse to give so much money for a modchip


----------



## flai (Feb 9, 2007)

Already ordered the Cyclowiz, arrives on Monday


----------



## Teun (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm waiting for a region-free thing without soldering.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If that will ever happen.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm gonna wait until there's more chips around, more choice = better options.


----------



## squee (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm also waiting for more chips to come, esspecially with region free. A softmod or a loader would be the best, though


----------



## Qpido (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't mind the soldering, but I would like the chip to have region-free support.

Q~


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll do it when there's a region-free solution. Until then, though...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeh when a region-free solution is available, or even a chip with more features.


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 10, 2007)

i don't even have a wii :/

i'm lamer than  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























  LOL see cuz it has no penis. 

what?


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 10, 2007)

Im getting the Wiikey...

NTSC-J Wii/GC games are enough for me


----------



## flai (Feb 10, 2007)

An update to the Cyclowiz would probably solve the whole region thing, probably just something they haven't figured how to get round right?


----------



## loading (Feb 10, 2007)

i am waiting for an all region + homebrew solution. piracy only chips are not worth messing with the console imo


----------



## basilb (Feb 10, 2007)

im waiting for a chip/whatever bypass method to run wii homebrew. i'm not really bothered if it'll be able to play dumps.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 11, 2007)

I voted for "eventually"

They'll work out a better chip eventually like they did with the Slot 1 DS carts.
Though aparently its gonna be alot sooner for better modchips to come out. 

I mainly want Homebrew code more than anything else.
Playing backups and imports isnt too nessecary though is a nice plus.

Also any nice features like an options menu for the chip and a pro action replay menu maybe. Once homebrew for wii gets here.

Might be a year or two till the good ones come, but eh, Its worth the wait.


----------



## djgarf (Feb 11, 2007)

i will wait for a region free chip but until companies move away from drive mods i doubt we will see one


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ARM73 @ Feb 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I really wanna do it, but believe it or not, mainly for Gamecube games(and the odd Wii game that I would never buy anyway but I would like to try never the less).
> ...


I respect that and I personally feel its my duty to do the same and support Nintendo and their NEW generation Software!


----------



## Yoshimashin (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bryehn @ Feb 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ARM73 @ Feb 9 2007 said:
> ...



Im with you guys.

Im not sure if its my love for Nintendo, or my love for certain games.

I bought 4 versions of LTTP already (USA/JAP SFC release, GBA release, VC Release) but I still have it on my XBOX and PSP. Now just give me Earthbound...


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 13, 2007)

i have most of the wii games on original in the uk, but maybe if a chip comes out that lets me play games from other regions, then i may get it chipped, but most of the time once you get it chipped i find that you very rarely play the games for more than a few hours before you download the next game and start playing that one


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure if I plan to chip it yet, so 3rd option it is. Hoping for new methods..


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll chip my wii when there's a region free and homebrew chip. Region free because I have a hard time finding (U) ROMs that are properly seeded by people without an "anti-bitcomet" client. And even then, alot of the DS homebrew has me begging for more, and ATM Wii does not have alot of things i wish it did (DVD Playback, misc video file playback (mkv,ogm), and some kick ass homebrew games (Like Eurotunnel, IM SO ADDICTED)))


----------



## Bali (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I'll just wait until the Final days of the wii and see what's left. That or just buy 2 Wii's. One for keeping clean, and the other for modding until the wheels come off...


----------



## littleho (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm considering it, but i dont know how to do it and am nervous on tampering with my wii.


----------



## Invisible (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't trust too much on chips, but i'd like to see some bood disc (like swap magic for ps2)


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 18, 2007)

I might get the WiiKey if it gets regionfree... but since it's not now, I'm going to wait until regionfree is announced. BTW... My Freeloader and Action Replay doesn't work in my Wii. :/ Can't play my NTSC Megaman Collections


----------



## Bali (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I'll just chip the consoles of all my friends and at the end of the road I'll get one for myself.


----------



## rukiri (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm a big pc game pirate, and when I got a wii I assumed I'd mod it and play "backups" *cough*.. yeah..

but then I decided, you know, I really am getting sick of generic games and sequels to sequels to prequels of games. So with the wii, if a good unique game that I enjoy comes out, I'm going to buy it. I'll vote with my $$'s to *try* to help more unique and original games see the light of day. 

and besides, once you're working, 50 bucks for a game isn't a big deal.


----------



## DRACO (Mar 21, 2007)

im down with the wiikey hey has anyone chipped their wii with a wiic or anythinglike that?


----------

